# tunze power supply



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

hi does anyone have or know where I can get a power supply for my tunze wavebox (part # 6055.240). thanks


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*tune power supply*

Try J&L Aquatics, they carry a lot of Tunze products and I've used them in the past.


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

Yellowtang said:


> Try J&L Aquatics, they carry a lot of Tunze products and I've used them in the past.


thanks yellowtang I forgot about this place. if I remember right they are out west. reef supplies said they could order one for me but I will check j&l out first and compare prices


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

it seems reef supplies is a little cheaper but I'm hoping someone local has one laying around that they want to sell b4 I go ahead and order...Anybody


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tunze*

chk march at fragbox


----------

